# 2007 Paph list



## Ron-NY (Jul 7, 2007)

roth primaries

Paph A de Lairesse (rothschildianum X curtisii)
Paph Andronicus ( roth X victoria-mariae )
Paph Bel Royal (kolopakingii X roth 'Janet' FCC/AOS)
Paph Cooksonii (roth. X druryi)
Paph David Ott (supardii x rothschildianum)
Paph Dellense (mastersianum X roth. 'Big Shoulders')
Paph Delrosi (delenatii 'The King' X roth. 'Eureka' AM/AOS )
Paph Delrosi (seedling) [2]
Paph Dollgoldi (roth x armeniacum)
Paph Geoffrey Hands (roth. 'Windy Hill' x tigrinum 'Windy Hill')
Paph Geoffrey Hands (roth ‘Kingpin’ x tigrinum #2)
Paph Gerd Rollke (roth x emersonii)
Paph Gloria Naugle (roth '266A' x micranthum 'Red')
Paph Harold Koopowitz (malipoense 'Green Goddess' X roth. 'NY')
Paph Harold Koopowitz [2]
Paph Humoresque (roth 'Charles E' FCC/AOS X hirsutissimum 'Orchid Loft') [2]
Paph Iantha Stage 'My Sweet Baboo' (sukhakulii X roth) [B&C]
Paph Iantha Stage 'Dove' AM/AOS (roth x sukhakulii)
Paph Ingens (roth. X insigne )
Paph Johanna Bernhardt (roth. 'Knight' X adductum 'Black Stallion')
Paph Johanna Bernhardt (roth 'Knight' X adductum) {s}
Paph Julius (roth x lowii) B- 4.7
Paph Jupiter (roth 'Rocketeer' x hookerae '07')
Paph Lady Isabel (roth x stonei) [2/1 iffy]
Paph Prime Child (roth x primulinum)
Paph Prince Edward of York (sanderianum X roth.) cholchicine treated (bl 6.6)
Paph Prince Edward of York(seedling)
Paph Rolfei (roth x bellatulum)
Paph Susan Booth (roth. '266A' x praestans)
Paph Susan Booth (roth. 'Charles E' FCC/AOS x praestans 'Knob Creek' HCC/AOS) [ratcliffe]
Paph St Swithin (philippinense X roth.) - [Silva Orchids, NJ]
Paph St Swithin (philippinense X roth.) - [B&C]
Paph Taiwan (roth. 'Ambria' X platyphyllum (stonei var latifolium) 'Ruth Kennedy' AM/AOS
Paph Transdoll (roth. 'Commander' X liemianum 'Pussycat')
Paph Transdoll (roth. X liemianum)
Paph Transvaal 'Foothill' AM/AOS (roth x chamberlainianum)
Paph Unique (roth X fairrieanum)
Paph W.R. Lee (superbiens x roth) - [Papa Aroha Orchids, NZ]
Paph W.R. Lee (superbiens x roth)
Paph William Ambler (roth. 'Janet' AM/AOS X wilmelminia 'Chester Hill' AM/AOS)
Paph William Ambler (seedling)
Paph Woluwense (niveum X roth) [Hilltop]
Paph William Trelease (roth x parishii) still in capsule
Paph Vanguard (glaucophyllum X roth.)
Paph (sangii x roth)


Paph. Species:

Paph armeniacum
Paph bellatulum [LL, NY]
Paph callosum - [LyndonLyons, NY]
Paph callosum ('Burma' X 'Joc')
Paph charlesworthii ('Top Hat' X Pink Flush')
Paph delanatii
Paph dianthum
Paph faireanum ('Red' AM/AOS X self)
Paph faireanum (9.6 Tom Feng seedling)
Paph godefroyae
Paph liltii (primulinum var liltii)
Paph niveum
Paph philippinense var. alba ('Ruey Ann Jade' X 'Green Jade')
Paph primulinum
Paph rothschildianum ('Green Valley' x 'Flying Eagle')
Paph rothschildianum ('Noyoan X Eureka' AM/AOS)
Paph rothschildianum ( 'Super Manifico X sib.
Paph sangii
Paph venustum album ('Emerald' X 'Court Jester')

Paph Hybrids:

Paph Amber Shell 'Mavis' - [Baker&Chantry]
Paph (Armeni-White X malipoense)
Paph Battle of Egypt 'Alpha' FCC/AOS [B&C]
Paph Blanchette
Paph Copperware 'Laquered' [B&C]
Paph Deception II (niveum 'Snow Ball' HCC/AOS X delenatii 'Angel')
Paph. Gigi 'Switzier' - [B&C]
Paph Hideki Okuyama (malipoense 'Wisconsin' X glanduliferum 'North')
Paph. Hot Spots (henryanum X Red Glory)
Paph Imperial Jade (primulinum X. stonei ) - [B&C]
Paph It's A Doll (St. Swithen 'Doll' X malipoense 'Jolly Green') [2]
Paph King Arthur [2]
Paph Kolosand (kolopakingii X sanderianum)
Paph Lebeau (Transvaal 'In Charm' X roth 'HSIAO')
Paph London Wall 'Layfayette' AM/AOS [2]
Paph Luk Luk (niveum X stonei)
Paph Magic Lantern (micranthum X delanatii)
Paph Minnie May (venustum album 'Schumaker's' JC/AOS X makuli album 'Key Lime') {5.6 no roots}
Paph.Orchillla ‘Chilton’ FCC/AOS (Tonkin’s Orchids/Tom Feng 9.6)
Paph Mount Toro (stonei x philippinense) -
Paph (philippenense 'In Charm' x PEOY 'In Charm')
Paph (primulinum X malipoense)
Paph Quasar (Macabre 'Black Wings' X roth. 'Kto')
Paph Randy Randolph (sukhakulii X esquirolei) [2]
Paph Rosey Dawn
Paph (roth X Dragon Knife 'JEM')
Paph Saint Armel (St. Swithen 'Doll' X armeniacum 'Quasar')
Paph Saint Low (Paph lowii (pollen) X Paph Saint Swithin)
Paph (Saint Low x rothschildianum)
Paph Sunset 'Alpha'


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 8, 2007)

Impressive !! - but you need more species man !


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice stuff but a lot of large growing plants!


----------



## Frederick (Jul 8, 2007)

*Congrats*

on your fine collection. One question if I may ; have you bloomed A de Lairess ? I trashed mine last year--10 + growths, no blooms.
Happy growing
Frederick


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 8, 2007)

What a great list. Your Roth primary list is fantastic.

I have a Wm Ambler which had 4 buds starting to open and then they suddenly became limp and brown. It has always bloomed well before. This was the 4th blooming. I'm not sure what happened, except that I moved it from my basement grow room, under HPS lights, to enjoy it more. I may have moved it at the wrong time.


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 8, 2007)

awesome collection of Paphs, you got there, Ron!


----------



## Heather (Jul 8, 2007)

What? Still no Gemstones Randchild? 

Still on my list...Jon's plant should really grow faster. :rollhappy:


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2007)

paphjoint said:


> Impressive !! - but you need more species man !



Yes. And you do so good with them too! The sangii is great:clap:


----------



## Marco (Jul 8, 2007)

great list Ron


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 9, 2007)

Uri, there are other species I wish to add and other roths and roth primaries.

Eric "big plants" this coming from a man who grows Phrags in a NYC apartment :rollhappy:

Heather, still on the hunt for one :drool:

Frederick...I only found A de Lairess last fall and it is just puttering along so far.


----------



## TADD (Jul 9, 2007)

Damn Unique! Bloom!!!!! 

Awesome List Ron!


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 9, 2007)

TADD said:


> Damn Unique! Bloom!!!!!
> 
> Awesome List Ron!


 It tried last year, Tadd but aborted


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> Eric "big plants" this coming from a man who grows Phrags in a NYC apartment :rollhappy:



Well there is really always room for one more!


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 10, 2007)

my motto as well


----------

